# Diamondback DB8 2005er Model !GEKLAUT!



## <--Biker--> (15. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Forenmitglieder!

Gestern wurde mir mein Dirtbike vor der Haustür entwendet. Es war über den Rahmen mit einem Kettenschloss ans Radgestell gebunden. Der Radkeller war voll, deshalb habe ich mein Bike außen abgeschlossen. 
Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass mir mein Bike gerade in einer Kurstadt entwendet wird.

Mein Wohnort: 32105 Bad Salzuflen, Waldstraße
Zu meinem Bike:
Hersteller/Modell: Diamondback DB8 (2005)
Farbe: Zinngrau, matt
Federgabel: Rock Shox Pike SL
Bremsen vorne/hinten: Hayes MX1, Bremsscheiben komplett abgenutzt
Reifen: Continental Diesel 2.5"
Schaltwerk: Sram X7
Felgen: Rodi FR
Reifen: Continental Diesel (oder so :S )
Lenker: Truvativ XR Riserbar
Vorbau: Truvativ XR
Kurbeln: Truvativ Ruktion 32/22 Z.
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer
Sattel: WTB Power V Comp
Stütze: Truvativ XR double clamp

Kettenschutz unter der Kette rechts, Paranoid Sticker Rahmen rechts

Hier ein älteres Foto zu meinem Bike, das Datum ist ein Fehler der Kamera: LINK

Muss ich auch die Rahmennummer posten oder ist das gefährlich?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand mir oder der Polizei bescheid gibt sobald es gefunden wurde. Es wird einen Finderlohn geben!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

das ist übel!


Soll ich es für dich im Bikemarkt unter "geklaute Räder" einstellen? Dafür musst du regristriert sein (grüner Haken).

Die Rahmennummer würde ich nicht angeben!
Ist es bei der Polizei mit der Rahmennummer mal eingetragen worden?



LG Jens und viel Glück das du es wieder bekommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <--Biker--> (19. Juni 2011)

Danke für deine Rückmeldung,

ich bin noch nicht registriert für den Bikemarkt aber ich werd dem nachgehen. Die Rahmennummer+ Fotos, Beschreibung etc. hab ich der Polizei gegeben.

LG


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2011)

Schau mal nach was deine Versicherung dazu sagt. Sollte auch unter Hausrat fallen 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------

